# New Life



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome to your new life i9





Going to play with the voltage some, see if I can get the temps down a little. I prefer to keep my CPUs under 70 when crunching


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2020)

Awesome work there sir!!    Please let us know how she crunches and I can completely understand the temp limit whilst crunching...  My 3900X I try to keep about the 50C mark which seems to be rather easy if I'm honest...  Is everything on auto at the moment @BarbaricSoul ?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 18, 2020)

What I've ended up doing with my 10900F is setting PL1 in the BIOS @ 95w.  That power allowance gives 4GHz on all 10 cores.   CPUID and CoreTemp show around 1.05v under full load.  That's about 70w lower than its all core core max of 4.6GHz (but still 30w over its TDP).

At 95w with a Hyper 212 Black and a RTX2060 folding right below it, temps are in the 54-58c range @ 100% load.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Awesome work there sir!!   Please let us know how she crunches and I can completely understand the temp limit whilst crunching... My 3900X I try to keep about the 50C mark which seems to be rather easy if I'm honest... Is everything on auto at the moment @BarbaricSoul ?



Yes, all on auto at the moment. Going to let her get settled for a couple days, I'll work on the voltages this weekend.


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2020)

Sounds like a plan!!   Look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 29, 2020)

phill said:


> Please let us know how she crunches and I can completely understand the temp limit whilst crunching...



Well, with the 3930k, I ran a 10 day average of 7832, so far, I've only hit 3 days with it fully spooled up, (one day then took it down and the last two days). Each day fully spooled, I've hit 21k points. My current settings, but still a work in progress-


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Awesome work there sir!!


----------

